# Need some advise 1973 Toro 726 snowblower



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my first post so hello to everyone from Utah. I don't have a snow blower at this time but was looking at a 1973ish Toro 726. I can't seem to find out anything on this thing. Can someone tell me if these are any good? I have a feeling that they don't build them like they used to. This is what the ad says,

I have a Toro 726 Snow Blower. It's a very strong and reliable machine. It's older, but will put today's machines to shame. It will handle wet or powder snow without any problems. It has a very unique drive system that makes operating a joy. I'm open to offers on this. It's just been serviced and replaced the spark plug, muffler and fuel lines. did a carb kit as well as new belts on the drive mechanism. Oil change was performed while in the shop for service.

I really can't afford a new one and having a herniated disc in my back shoveling in a literal pain. Comparing some pics is how I found out it's about a 1973. Hope you guys can help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome! There are a few members here that have a lot of experience with Toro. From what I have read they seem to be a good brand. Here is a link to a youtube video that goes over some of the things you should look for when buying a used snowblower.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Old and new toros are good blowers. Have you talked to the owner yet? I would recommend Ariens, simplicitys, 70/80s john deere as well. I would stay away from any thing with mtd stamped on it ie yard man, troy built, cub cadet,white.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF sunflake. Glad you joined us. You'll find some very helpful information around here, so enjoy yourself while you read the posts.

Looking at a name brand like you are carries the advantage of being backed by dealerships that can provide you with service, parts and help when you need it. There are a lot of big box store machines out there that have provided great service to their owners over the years, but I will always recommend getting yourself into a partnership with a good name brand and a dealership.

Be sure to let us know how your search for a snowblower goes.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello sunflake, welcome to SBF. by getting the serial number you can find out what year it is. if the serial number is worn off like my toro 826 was, you can get the numbers off the top of the recoil cover. that will tell when the engine was made


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Doing a little research on these older machines, looks like quite a few parts i.e. electric start motor and the recoil spring are obsolete. What do you guys do in a situation like that?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like the same motor as the one on my toro 826, engine number 190402. i found my electric starter ( used but working ) on ebay. i found a few small parts on m&d mower, i found them while crusing through the gilson website. your serial number should be 31260, using that and the engine number should give you a couple ways to look up parts if you don't have the engine number for the 726 use the 190402 number


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take a look
Briggs Stratton 8HP 190402 Toro 8 26 826 Blower Housing Shroud Recoil re Coil | eBay


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Is $ 195.00 a fair price for this blower? Hope this is allowed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sunflake said:


> Is $ 195.00 a fair price for this blower? Hope this is allowed.


 i paid $150 for my 826


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sunflake said:


> Is $ 195.00 a fair price for this blower? Hope this is allowed.


Do your homework. Watch the vid and check for the obvious as well as the hidden. Toro makes a dang good product and as long as it hasn't been beat to death it doesn't seem like too bad a deal. If it is any kind of decent shape it should last you a very long time; decades. Lots of us on here are running machines that are 30 and even 40 yrs old and they are doing just fine. Not limited to Toro's either. I have a 35 yr. old Gilson that I'm sure will last me my lifetime. As one of the other guys posted, try to stay away from the big box products. MTD, Cub, Troy Bilt (real shame about what was a great company), Noma etc. All pretty flimsy and not too sturdy machines. I do have to admit my first 2 stage was a brand new MTD 8/26 that I ran pretty much problem free for 17 years before selling it and was still running fine when I let it go. Of course I kept it well maintained too. I believe the biggest problem with any machine is usually owner neglect.


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW who makes a tough spray paint for the old Toro Apple red? Don't want a cheap flake off paint. After 40 yrs it needs some rust removal and a new coat of paint. Thanks for all the help guys! Is the enamel harder than reg spray paint?


----------



## sunflake (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to ask where do you guys find new Toro decals for the auger housing? Checked Toro and they have been discontinued as well. When I get this thing sanded, primed, and painted I would like new decals as well. Being 39 yrs old the paint on the front half looks more orange than the back. This will make me crazy. I hate to see something rust to death, so I'd like to get it more like the way it was.
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here
Toro Spray Paint @ Snow Blowers Direct.com - Toro Touch Up Paint, Toro Snow Blower Spray Paint, Toro Spray Paint, Toro Touchup Paint, Toro Snow Blower Paint, Toro Spray Paint, Toro Snowblower Spray Paint, Toro Snowblower Paint


----------

